# Windows 8.1 File Explorer keeps crashing



## sunnie914

I recently decided to update to Windows 8.1 and since then I've been having trouble with file explorer. It crashes and won't open if I click on the icon in the tool bar. I found a work around that if I right-click on it and choose something from my frequently list then it is fine but if I right click on the icon and choose file explorer it still just crashes. Once I'm in a folder, I can't right click on any file, otherwise it just crashes.

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Did you just upgrade to Windows 8.1?

Are you fully up-to-date with Windows Updates and your drivers?


----------



## sunnie914

I did just update to Windows 8.1 maybe 10 days ago. I don't know about about the drivers, but I think I'm up to date with the windows update. I am set for automatic updates and checked it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You need to get the newest drivers after updating to Windows 8.1

Your video card driver may be causing an issue with Explorer.


----------



## sunnie914

How do I do that? I honestly have no idea. Is there anywhere with a good step by step instructions guide?


----------



## MPR

With the advent of Windows 8 Microsoft is doing a pretty good job of providing basic drivers necessary for running your hardware. However, updated hardware drivers are not installed automatically as are security updates but will be found under the "optional updates" section.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

What is the make and model number of the PC?


----------



## sunnie914

I have an Asus and I think the model number is Q501LA-BBI5T03


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Have Asus scan your PC to get your right model number, then download and install your newest video driver:

ASUS Service | North America


----------



## sunnie914

Thanks for all the help, I think I got it figure out, waiting on an update. I think it is going to work. Thanks again


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Great, glad to hear that.


----------

